# Pflanzen ohne Erde blühen lassen



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Feb. 2013)

Hi,

das die __ Eidechsenwurz ohne in der Erde zu sitzen blüht ist ja bekannt, aber schon mal einen __ Titanenwurz (Amorphophallus) so blühen gesehen - und das ist ja nicht der einzigste die das bei mir vor hat (im Flur stinkts nun gewaltig nach Sch....e):shock - ich hoffe der Bieber-Markt bekommt bald wieder preiswerte Blumenerde

MfG Frank


----------



## Kuni99 (15. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen ohne Erde blühern lassen*

Hallo,

also ich finde _Amorphophallus konjac_ riecht nicht nach Sch... sondern nach Leiche. Wenn die alle aufblühen, kommt bald die Polizei. Der _Amorphophallus henryi_ duftet dagegegen wie frische Hundehaufen (und sieht auch so aus) - ich denke das ist reines Skatol.

Vele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## maga_graz (10. März 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen ohne Erde blühern lassen*

Mein Stinker (Typhonium venosum) ist heut über Nacht aufgegangen...

müffelt echt erbärmlich


----------



## Moonlight (11. März 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen ohne Erde blühern lassen*

Sieht ja toll aus, aber wie könnt ihr Euch so etwas nur antun 
Einen Gestank nach Sch... möchte ich nicht im Haus haben ... ist doch eklig.

Mandy


----------



## jolantha (11. März 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen ohne Erde blühern lassen*

Mein Hund hatte neulich Durchfall, und es nicht mehr nach draußen geschafft !
Wenn ich mir vorstelle, ich hätte Pflanzen die so riechen, dann würde ich ja nur noch


----------



## Moonlight (11. März 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen ohne Erde blühern lassen*



jolantha schrieb:


> Mein Hund hatte neulich Durchfall, und es nicht mehr nach draußen geschafft !
> Wenn ich mir vorstelle, ich hätte Pflanzen die so riechen, dann würde ich ja nur noch



 ... Jo, der war gut ... 

Mandy


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. März 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen ohne Erde blühern lassen*

Hi Mandy,

riechen zum Glück nur wenige Aronstäbe nach Sch...e. Die meißten duften eher so wie es der deutsche Namen von meinen Helicodicerus muscivorus bekannt gibt, der heißt nicht umsonst totes-Pferd-__ Aronstab.
Gut riechende wie Arisaema candidissimum sind selten

PS. das Gemiefe hält zum Glück auch nur so knapp 3 Tage an, dann sind die Blüten bestäubt, der Blütenstaub abgegeben und der Spadix stellt die Duftproduktion ein

MfG Frank


----------



## maga_graz (11. März 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen ohne Erde blühern lassen*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Sieht ja toll aus, aber wie könnt ihr Euch so etwas nur antun
> Mandy



Es gibt Tage, da stört mich mein chronischer Schnupfen weniger 

Und heut ist die Sache schon wieder erträglich...


----------



## Moonlight (11. März 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen ohne Erde blühern lassen*

Respekt ... ich ziehe meinen imaginären Hut vor Euch, Ihr seid echt Harcore  
Mich nervt schon der Geruch der Friteuse ... nur totes Pferd? Ich weiß nicht ... 


Mandy


----------



## Limnos (12. März 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen ohne Erde blühern lassen*

Hi Frank

Hast Du das auch schon mal gelesen, dass die Aronstabgewächse (z.T.?) eine Art Fieber erzeugen, wodurch ein Teil ihres Gewebes abstirbt und so den Aasgeruch erzeugt. Ich kann die Quelle nicht mehr finden.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. März 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen ohne Erde blühern lassen*

Hi Wolfgang,

ja, hab ich auch schon gelesen das die Aronstäbe im Spadix irgendwelche Schwefelverbindungen "verbrennen" und das das den "aasigen" Duft verursacht. Von schwammigen Aufbau des Spadixgewebes her kann das auch gut hinkommen

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (14. März 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen ohne Erde blühen lassen*

Danke, Ihr versaut mir grade mein Abendbrot !


----------

